# Any one used embryo scope .. Is it worth it?



## ustoget (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,
I heard really good things about embryo scope last year at the fertility show but my clinic do not seem very impressed with it.. Anyone got any feedback.. Good or bad?


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

My clinic uses it and you have to pay a bit extra for it but in my opinion it's definitely worth it, less interruption to the embryos and the embryologist can watch how they're dividing on time lapse so can pick the best looking ones


----------



## ustoget (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Stacey,
Thanks for your reply.. im at oxford fertity unit and I really like it there but the embryologist said the had no better success using it which makes me feel like they do not have the right Information to use it well like care for example do as I know the have there own data !??
If I don't use it then I'm debating Pgs.. I suppose I want to hear some actual good outcomes of embryos scope.. Like how it picked a different embie for someone that wouldn't of been pick by normal observation ..

Anyone?


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm using it this time, there's a member on my Care Manchester board Jam and Cream who used it and the embryologist said he wouldn't of picked the ones he did if it wasn't for the scope and she is now pregnant with twins, I also speak to 2 embryologists away from FF and they both said they are seeing great results from it

L x


----------



## susie7600 (Nov 17, 2013)

We asked our consultant at the Lister about using it and he said for us there wouldn't be much point for us as we won't have a lot of embryos to choose from due to sperm problems. If you generally get a decent number of embryos to choose from I think it's a great idea x


----------



## Katie791 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hiya, we used it last May at a cost of £700 but it was the best money we ever spent as now we have a gorgeous three month old   I don't know whether they'd have always picked this embryo but I wanted to know we'd done everything we could to improve our chances. It also allowed them to freeze one embryo (they'd originally said we'd have three to freeze but at the last minute they were showing unfavourable signs). Perhaps if they'd have frozen all of them without the intelligence from the scope, we might have been in for a very disappointing frozen cycle. At least we know that the one snow baby we have stands a good chance if it withstands the thaw. 

We have a video of our baby's scope time lapse that is amazing to watch back from literally the first cell division...can't wait to show her it when she's old enough!


----------



## Madasa76 (Jun 26, 2014)

I didnt use it. I felt it was too much money and ivf has been selecting viable embryos the normal ivf way with success for 30 or more years. Also my donor was much  much younger than me so I hoped her embryos would be viable.  It worked first time for me (so far)  but I understand trying everything if you have had bfns. X


----------



## ustoget (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Lilly that's some great info and yep I agree susie if u don't have many it's not really worth it. Masada glad u didn't need to use it and good luck with your pregnancy!
Wow Katie.. What a great story.. Successful and a lovely embie waiting to hopefully become his sibling  thanks for taking the time to tell me x

Any one at oxford using it?


----------



## MrsA14 (Dec 27, 2014)

My clinic use it if they think it will be useful I.e if you have a few embryos to choose between . They also don't charge a penny for it. Katie I can't believe your clinic charged that much for it!! I had 5 fertilised embryos and they new which was the best. Wether they wud have been able to tell with out the embryoscope I don't know but they chose the right one and im im 7 week pregnant now!


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, I think it's definitely worth it but probably more so if you have poor quality embryos because grade alone is a proven strong indication of outcome.

All of my embryos are graded 3 (1 best, 4 worst) and the embryologist discarded one immediately because it went from 1 to 3 cells which means it's a dud. That would normally be missed and saved me from an inevitable fail.

Then she seemed very excited about one embryo in particular, even though it looked equally awful. I think that embryo is my daughter.

I'm having a FET now and I've been looking at the videos of my embryos and doing research and there is evidence that certain timings are strong indications of viability. In one study they found that 95% of pregnancies followed a particular pattern of development.

So, yes, well worth doing! Good luck xx


----------



## ustoget (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats Mrs a.. That's great news..congrats !!!

Hi Louise thanks for your amazing story ... It's filled me with confidence and we are definetly going for it t'mo.  Previous we had 6 top quality blast and none worked so it's not always the best looking ones that have the best chance.. Your proof of that and Like u says one missed a cell divison and had that been missed it could of gone to blast and looked great.. So the more info there better.

Thanks everyone


----------

